# No Birth Certificates ... Any Alternate of Birth Certificate ?



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi All, 

I didn't have my Birth Certificate. Is there other document which I can provide as an alternate to Birth Certificate ?

Regards,
Mehar


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

pakilahori81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I didn't have my Birth Certificate. Is there other document which I can provide as an alternate to Birth Certificate ?
> 
> ...


you can try using your 10th or 12 th certificate for date of birth.or some people have used an affidavit by themselves together with their parents to declare their date of birth.But your CO may or may not accept this.It's best to try and get the certificate.


----------



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

amitambika said:


> you can try using your 10th or 12 th certificate for date of birth.or some people have used an affidavit by themselves together with their parents to declare their date of birth.But your CO may or may not accept this.It's best to try and get the certificate.


Is it necessary that Birth Certificate should b issued from city where I born ?

Regards,
Mehar


----------



## raga (Jun 16, 2012)

pakilahori81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I didn't have my Birth Certificate. Is there other document which I can provide as an alternate to Birth Certificate ?
> 
> ...


Even I did not upload a birth certificate when I applied for GSM skilled independent visa. My case officer recently mailed me asking for my birth certificate, to which I replied stating that I didnot have my birth certificate and only my secondary school certificate. She then informed me that the secondary school certificate will do.

So I'd suggest that you provide the secondary school certificate in your application; your case officer will contact if extra documents are needed.

Regards,
Iyer.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

But arranging a new shouldn't be a problem.......and having that is recommended for future use as important form of ID whilst in Australia....I didn't have one but got one later.......


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Go to union council office they will charge u something for late entry and other city birth certificate, not a big problem to issue one.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Upload any official/government document(Passport, School certificate, Marriage Certificate, etc) that shows your birth date as a support of your birth date. I havent submitted my birth certificate and got visa granted.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

pakilahori81 said:


> Is it necessary that Birth Certificate should b issued from city where I born ?
> 
> Regards,
> Mehar


I didn`t submit my birth certificate. I uploaded my passport and for my kids i submitted passport + B form.


----------

